# Viva Pinata Installation Error



## remaai (Sep 27, 2009)

I keep getting:

Error Number: 0x80040702
Description: Failed to load DLL: FirewallInstallHelper

I was not having any issues; I had installed the game and it was playing fine. Then my computer was having problems (after I hadn't played for a while), and the tech guys at my college formatted my drive, and I get this error.


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello remaai!

I have done some research and found the following:

--http://gearsforums.epicgames.com/showthread.php?t=592992

1.) Put game CD in drive and allow to load.

2.) Exit out of the auto run window by clicking on “Exit.”

3.) Search the CD with the Windows XP search tool for the “FirewallInstallHelper.dll” file. You should only get one result after a short while. Leave that window open.

4.) Now navigate to your System 32 folder in the Windows folder but do not open the contents of the System 32 folder.

5.) With your Search results still open click and drag the FirewallInstallHelper.dll file into the System 32 folder.

6.) Close all windows you have open.

7.) Run the game CD again and click on “Install.”

8.) You will get another prompt asking you if you want to uninstall all components. Click yes.

9.) You will get another prompt asking if you want to delete all other user content. Click yes.

10.) Game should install now and you should be free and clear.
--END--

Try that, and post your results.


----------

